# 2018 Diesel Hatch Arrival Date?



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

All I have read so far is that it is arriving in the fall. Anyone please have more definitive information? Thanks.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

No.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Any new info please on the 20187 Cruze Hatch diesel's arrival? Thank you very much.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

elegant said:


> Any new info please on the 20187 Cruze Hatch diesel's arrival? Thank you very much.


I don't think anyone, yourself included, will live to see 20187. I think it may look something like a spaceship of sorts.

However, if you are wondering about the 2018 Cruze Hatch diesel, in general manufacturers seem to target August 31 as the new model year.

Thanks for the giggle, (it's OK...I do the fat finger thing from time to time as well)

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

To the best of my knowledge job one is scheduled for July 24.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you Tomko for giving us at least a tentative target date; while we all know that _everything GM is subject to change at will, thanks for at least venturing a target date.
_
Of course with the usual new model/model year at least two week quality hold, I am going to envision the first ones will arrive at dealers around September 1st -- again knowing that my guesstimate is just that, and of course subject to wild date swings....


----------

